# Military Shelby?



## Boris (Nov 18, 2012)

Did Shelby ever make a military bike?
http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/bik/3418381851.html


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 18, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Did Shelby ever make a military bike?
> http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/bik/3418381851.html
> View attachment 74025



its got a Columbia chain guard so my 2 cents is its cobbed together


----------



## Stony (Nov 18, 2012)

This bike was on Craigslist almost a year ago and I talked to the person selling it. He says it's military, but if it is/was, it was donated and painted up by the military. I have my doubts though that it was ever used by the military.


----------

